# [Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!



## xTc (20. Juni 2011)

*[Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

*[Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*
*AMD-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die Firma *Scythe* die mir ein Muster des Mugen 3 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Mit dem neuen Mugen 3 stellt Scythe den lang erwarteten Nachfolger des äußerst erfolgreichen Mugen 2 vor. Doch der neue Mugen 3 tritt ein schweres Erbe an. Mit dem Mugen 2 konnte Scythe in der Vergangenheit viele Preise abräumen, da der Kühler nicht nur durch seine attraktive Preisgestaltung sondern auch mit einem guten Mix aus Leistung und Lautstärke überzeugen konnte. Umso höher sind nun die Erwartungen an den neu vorgestellten Scythe Mugen 3. Ob der Mugen 3 die an ihn gerichteten Erwartungen erfüllen und ein würdiger Nachfolger ist, wird der folgende Test klären.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Auch der neue Mugen 3 wird in einer für Scythe typischen Verpackung ausgeliefert. Scythe setzt wie immer auf kräftige Farben die im Kontrast zueinander stehen. In falle des Mugen 3 sind es ein sattes Grün und Gelb. 

Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung ist eine Abbildung des Kühlers abgedruckt. Weiterhin umwirbt Scythe den Mugen 3 mit einigen seiner Features. Die  neue F.M.S.B. 4 Backplate (Flip Mount Super Backplate) ist im Vergleich zu Version 3 leicht überarbeitet und zu allen aktuellen Systeme kompatibel. Durch die verschiedenen Bohrungen kann die Backplate bei allen Plattformen verwendet werden und ermöglicht so eine einfache Montage. Ein Sticker auf der Vorderseite weist zusätzlich daraufhin, dass der Mugen 3 zu Intels neuer Sandy Bridge Plattform (Sockel 1155) kompatibel ist. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sowie einige Hinweise zur Garantie vor. Auf den weiteren Seiten erläutert Scythe weitere Eigenschaften des neuen Mugen 3. Neben dem Slip Stream Lüfter, der über ein breites Drehzahlspektrum verfügt, nennt Scythe die zum Vorgänger kleineren Abmessungen als besondere Eigenschaft. Durch das breite Drehzahlspektrum  ist der Mugen 3 universell einsetzbar. So ist er in der Lage hitzige Prozessoren zu kühlen oder kann bei Bedarf auch als Silent-Kühler verwendet werden. Durch den PWM-Anschluss kann die Drehzahl zudem auch noch automatisch gesteuert werden. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist eine Übersicht des Lieferumfang und Montagematerials abgedruckt. 
Neben dem eigentlichen Montagematerial für Intel- und AMD-Systeme liegen dem Scythe Mugen 3 noch eine Montageanleitung sowie eine kleine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste bei. Leider legt Scythe ab Werk nur einen Satz Halteklammern bei, so dass der Mugen 3 nur mit einem Lüfter bestückt werden kann. Wer vor hat einen zweiten Lüfter zu montieren, benötigt einen weiteren Satz Halteklammern.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Optisch hat Scythe den Mugen 3 deutlich überarbeitet. Im Vergleich zum alten Mugen 2 ist der Kühlkörper viel schmaler und kompakter geworden. Damit sollte das Problem der blockierten Speicherbänke, unter dem der Mugen 2 noch litt, der Vergangenheit angehören. Mit 8,4cm ist der Mugen 3 um insgesamt 1,6cm schmaler als sein Vorgänger.
Aber auch bei den Heatpipes hat sich einiges getan. Obwohl der Kühler kleiner geworden ist, hat Scythe dem Mugen 3 eine zusätzliche Heatpipe spendiert. Insgesamt verfügt der Mugen 3 nun über sechs Heatpipes, die jeweils einen Durchmesser von 6mm haben. Damit alle Heatpipes auch effektiv genutzt werden, setzt Scythe bei der Bodenplatte auf einen massiven Kühlkörper, der die Abwärme des Prozessors aufnimmt und dann an die sechs Heatpipes weitergibt. So wird gewährleistet, dass alle sechs Heatpipes möglichst gleichmäßig Abwärme abtransportieren. Darüber hinaus fungiert massive Bodenplatte auch noch als zusätzlicher Kühlkörper. Auf der Oberseite der Bodenplatte ist ein Kühler mit großen Finnen angebracht, der zusätzlich für bessere Temperaturen sorgen soll. 
Wie bei Tower-Kühlern üblich verlaufen die Heatpipes von der einen Seite des Kühlturms durch die Bodenplatte in die andere Seite des Turms. Scythe setzt beim Mugen 3 auch nur noch auf vier miteinander verbundene Lamellentürme. Beim Mugen 2 waren es noch fünf. Durch jeden einzelnen Turm laufen drei Lamellen. Damit dessen Enden auf der Oberseite des Kühlers nicht einfach so abstehen, wurden sie mit einer Schutzkappe versehen. Allerdings liegen die vier Türme nicht direkt nebeneinander sondern mit leichtem Abstand. Durch den geringeren Abstand reduziert Scythe zwar die Oberfläche des Kühlers, erreicht dadurch aber, dass die einzelnen Lamellen besser angeströmt werden. So wird in der Praxis eine bessere Kühlleistung erreicht.
Auch das Lamellen-Design im Vergleich zum Mugen 2 hat sich deutlich verändert. Besonders auffällig ist die Vertiefung für den Lüfter. Der Lüfter rutscht so etwas weiter hin den Kühler hinein, wodurch der Abstand zu den Speicherbänken größer wird. Dies war beim Mugen 2 ein oft genannter Kritikpunkt. Je nach Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher war es schier unmöglich, alle vier Speicherslots zu verwenden. Selbst bei zwei Slots wurde es je nach Mainboard teilweise problematisch. Doch genau dieser Problematik wirkt Scythe mit dem Mugen 3 und dem speziellen Design entgegen. Die Lüfter werden nach wie vor an der Seite mit Halteklammern befestigt.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Scythe Mugen 3 angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Scythe‘s „Mugen 3“ bringt mit einem Lüfter ein Gewicht von 825 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes, der Bodenplatte und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes in mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der Mugen ist dank der flexiblen Montage zu vielen aktuellen Systemen kompatibel. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Folgt noch


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M (Sockel 1156) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei Sockel 1155 und 1366 ist aber nahezu identisch.
An der Montage gegenüber dem Mugen 2 hat sich nur geringfügig etwas geändert. Zuerst muss das Mainboard mit der Backplate versehen werden. Je nachdem auf welchem Sockel der Kühler zum Einsatz kommen soll, müssen die die Montagelöcher gewählt werden. Die Schrauben lassen sich einfach durch die Backplate und das Mainboard stecken. Damit die Schrauben nicht wieder aus der Backplate rutschen, werden auf der Mainboard-Oberseite vier Gummiunterlegschreiben angebracht. Diese sorgen dafür, dass die Schraube nicht zurückrutscht und der Mugen 3 in aller Ruhe montiert werden kann. Damit der Kühler auch verschraubt werden kann, ist es notwendig, die entsprechenden Montagebügel anzuschrauben. Diese werden nach wie vor mit zwei Schrauben auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte fixiert. Zusätzlich müssen noch die Fixierschrauben an den Montagebügel angebracht werden. Welche Position für diese gewählt wird, hängt erneut vom Sockel ab. 
Bevor der Kühler mit dem Montage-Kit verschraubt wird, muss die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Die einfachste Vorgehensweise bei der Verschraubung ist wohl, den Kühler auf den Kopf zu stellen und dann das Mainboard samt Prozessor aufzulegen und verschrauben. Sobald der Lüfter angeschlossen wurde, ist der Scythe Mugen 3 einsatzbereit.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Die AMD-Montage folgt, sobald wieder ein entsprechendes Setup vorhanden ist.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-C45 zum Einsatz. Da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (1.500 upm @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (1.00 upm @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da Scythe das Drehzahlband des Mugen 3 gegenüber dem Vorgänger leicht erhöht (200 - 1.300 upm vs. 300 - 1.600 upm), ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass sich der Mugen 3 klar vor dem Vorgänger behaupten kann. Bei 100% Drehzahl beträgt der Abstand der beiden Kühler x,x° Grad. Allerdings kann der Mugen 2 bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen wieder aufschließen. Hier macht sich die Masse des Vorgängers bemerkbar. Nichtsdestotrotz kann der Mugen 3 einen hauchdünnen Vorsprung ins Ziel retten.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei gleichem Lüfter kann sich der Mugen 3 erneut vor dem Vorgänger behaupten. Dies gilt allerdings nur für 100 bzw. 75% Drehzahl. Bei 50% kann sich der Mugen 2 mit einem kleinen Vorsprung vor den Nachfolger setzten. Hier zahlt sich erneut die höhere Masse sowie Oberfläche aus.
Werden zwei Lüfter liegen beide Kühler viel dichter beieinander. Bei 100% Drehzahl beträgt der Vorsprung des Mugen 3 nur noch knappe 0,3° Grad. Obwohl der Vorsprung bei 75% zwar auf 0,6° Grad ansteigt, kann der Mugen 2 bei 50% erneut am Mugen 2 vorbeiziehen. Mit 0,2° Grad muss sich der Mugen 3 minimal geschlagen geben.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl Scythe die Drehzahl des Lüfters etwas anhebt, ist der Mugen 3 in der Praxis doch überraschend leise. Im Vergleich zum Mugen 2 steigt die maximale Drehzahl um 300 upm auf 1.600 upm an. Der Mugen 3 erzeugt so einen maximalen Schalldruck von 35,6 dB(A). Je nach Empfinden werden die 35,6 dB(A) als störend empfunden, es empfiehlt sich daher, die Drehzahl auf  1.450 upm zu senken. Zwar verliert der Mugen 3 dann etwas an Leistung, ist mit 28,1 dB(A) aber kaum wahrnehmbar.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Mit dem Mugen 3 präsentiert Scythe einen würdigen und lang ersehnten Nachfolger für den äußerst erfolgreichen Mugen 2. Auch beim Mugen 3 setzt Scythe auf das bewährte Konzept des ausgewogenen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisses. Besonders preislich wird der Mugen 3 so für viele Käufer interessant sein. Konkret bedeutet dies, dass der neue Mugen 3 nicht viel mehr als sein mittlerweile zwei Jahre alter Vorgänger kosten soll. 
Leistungsmäßig macht der Mugen 3 genau das, was man von ihm erwartet. Bei höherer Drehzahl kann er sich ohne Probleme vor den Vorgänger setzten und diesen um bis zu 0,7° bis 2,2° Grad (Originallüfter) hinter sich lassen. Bei niedriger Drehzahl hat der ältere Mugen 2 minimal die Nase vorn. Aber auch bei der Lautstärke hinterlässt der Mugen 3 einen guten Eindruck. Trotz (max.) 1.600 upm nimmt man den 120mm Lüfter mit 35,6 dB(A) bei 100% Drehzahl nur geringfügig wahr. Wer es dennoch etwas leiser haben möchte, sollte den Lüfter auf 1.450 upm runterregeln. Der Mugen 3 erzeugt dann nur noch einen Schalldruck von 28,1 dB(A).
Was Scythe hingegen nicht wirklich verbessert hat, ist die Montage des Kühlers. Diese ist nach wie vor leicht umständlich und erfordert etwas Geduld. Hier wäre es wünschenswert, wenn Scythe bei kommenden Kühlern etwas nachbessert. Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt, welcher aber bei weitem nicht so tragisch gewichtet wird, ist das nur ein Satz Befestigungsklammern für Lüfter beiliegt. Die Verarbeitung ist wie bei Scythe üblich auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und lässt nicht zu wünschen übrig. 
Abschließend lässt sich aber dennoch festhalten, das Scythe mit dem Mugen 3 fast alles richtig gemacht hat. Der Mugen 3 richtet sich vor allem an diejenigen, die einen leisen und leistungsstarken Kühler suchen, der kein Vermögen kostet und durch sein vollständiges Package überzeugen kann.

Der Scythe Mugen 3 bekommt abschließend mit 90,48% den „Gold Award“ verliehen. Zusätzlich erhält der Mugen 3 wegen den genannten Gründen das Prädikat Empfehlung.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
*Scythe Mugen 3 Produktseite*

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Scythe Support Forum​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scyhte Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

Danke schön für die tolle Review.
Bald kauf ich mir nen Kühler, da kommt mir dein Beitrag gerade recht.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Juni 2011)

Schönes Review aber ich finde den Mugen 2 immernoch besser.  Für max. 3 grad bessere Kühlleistung lohnt es sich nicht zu wechseln.


----------



## xTc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scyhte Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

Naja, wenn du jetzt einen Mugen 2 hast lohnt es sich nicht wirklich den neuen zu kaufen. 
Es sei den, man wolle ihn unbedingt haben. 


Gruß


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scyhte Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*



xTc schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du jetzt einen Mugen 2 hast lohnt es sich nicht wirklich den neuen zu kaufen.
> Es sei den, man wolle ihn unbedingt haben.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 Überhaupt lohnt es sich nur wenn man sich einen neuen PC zusammen stellt oder wenn man einen Kühler ala AC 13 o.ä. hat und etwas besseres möchte.


----------



## zcei (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scyhte Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

Jubiläumsreview 
Und mal wieder erste Sahne...
Ach xTc was täten wir nur ohne deine Reviews  (selber machen )
ist das "nach weiß verwischen" der Kühlerbilder automatisch durch die Lamellen passiert, oder nen PS-Effekt?


----------



## xTc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scyhte Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*



zcei schrieb:


> Jubiläumsreview
> Und mal wieder erste Sahne...
> Ach xTc was täten wir nur ohne deine Reviews  (selber machen )
> ist das "nach weiß verwischen" der Kühlerbilder automatisch durch die Lamellen passiert, oder nen PS-Effekt?


 
Jubiläumsreview trifft es genau. 
Das "verwischen" passiert durch die Lamellen und das Licht. Die Kamera wird da etwas verwirrt und der Effekt ensteht.


Gruß


----------



## spinal227 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scyhte Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

Schönes Review!
Mir ist nur der Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschrift aufgefallen, dass soll sicher "Scythe" heissen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Juni 2011)

Sehr Netzes review.

In dem Unterpunkt testsystem hast du nen Fehler. "Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilten"

Lg CoXx


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

Hätte von der Optik mehr erwartet, aber die Kühlleistung scheint zu stimmen, für die Mugenfans sicher was tolles!


----------



## xTc (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

Naja, was hast du den bei der Optik erwartet? Das Scythe das Design vollständig umkrämpelt war ja nicht zu erwarten.
Es ist ja auch ein Nachfolger und kein ganz neues Produkt. 

Der Mugen 3 wird mich Sicherheit bei preisbewussten Komplett-PC-Bauern großen Absatz finden.


Beste Grüße


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

Wie gewohnt ein sehr schöner Review mit tollen Bildern.
Bin schon gespannt auf den Test auf der AM3-AMD-Plattform.
Wäre interessant wie sich der Mugen3 auf einem X6 schlägt.
Bei den Preisen bin ich stark am überlegen meinen AthlonII-X4 gegen einen 1090T zu tauschen.


----------



## djkroko (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

Sind die Temperatur werte unter Last oder im Idle?

Hab nämlich seit gestern auch nen Mugen 3 auf meinem 2500k, ich komme aber mit 2 Lüftern unter Last bei 4,3Ghz auf ca. 60°C wenn die Lüfter auf max. Speed laufen.


----------



## xTc (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Wie gewohnt ein sehr schöner Review mit tollen Bildern.
> Bin schon gespannt auf den Test auf der AM3-AMD-Plattform.
> Wäre interessant wie sich der Mugen3 auf einem X6 schlägt.


 
Test auf einem AM3-System wird es nicht geben. Lediglich die Montageanleitung. Aktuell habe ich aber kein passendes AMD-Board zur Hand.




djkroko schrieb:


> Sind die Temperatur werte unter Last oder im Idle?
> 
> Hab nämlich seit gestern auch nen Mugen 3 auf meinem 2500k, ich komme aber mit 2 Lüftern unter Last bei 4,3Ghz auf ca. 60°C wenn die Lüfter auf max. Speed laufen.


 
Die angegeben Werte sind Last-Werte. Idle-Temps mache ja nicht wirklich Sinn. 


Grüße


----------



## lenne0815 (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen 3 im PCGHX-Check - würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen 2?!*

hey xtc, danke fuer das tolle review, wie fest hast du eigentlich die schrauben angezogen ?


----------

